# Assignment '08- Light and Darkness- Due Whenever



## Big Bully

This assignment is combining two elements "Light and Dark" You can choose one or the other or use both elements in your photos. Have fun, use creativity and try to use new photos for the assignment. But if you need to repost go ahead.


----------



## UtahsRebel

Pretty heavily PP'd (As if you couldn't tell)  but I think it does the Light/Dark contrast.


----------



## Big Bully

Talk about creative! lol


----------



## hossmaster

kids playing with glowsticks and flashlights


----------



## Big Bully

Thats cool!


----------



## TwoRails

.




.


----------



## Big Bully

Great job everyone.


----------



## Eldrich

Those are pretty neat Big Bully

Here's mine, I just liked the way these shadows run across the snow.


----------



## Big Bully

Thanks Eldrich! I really like yours too!!


----------



## inTempus

Eldrich, that's a very cool pic, I like it a lot.


----------



## Eldrich

Thanks BigBully and Tharmsen.  I spent a couple hours walking around this park in pretty cold temperatures trying to figure out how to get good exposure and color for snow pics. But then to accentuate the black/white (dark/light) stripes, I think it looks better with no color anyway. I also cropped out some trees on the side, and snow without stripes at the bottom to make it simpler.

Your pic is interesting tharmsen, is there an ice rink lighting the trees in back? or maybe an alien landing on the other side of the house...


----------



## TwoRails

Big Bully, I've seen a lot of drawing-with-light photos but those are the first I will call outstanding!  Very nice!!  The first one is like a light plant and the second is very soothing.

Eldrich, nice shot!  Like a piano in the snow with shadows.

tharmsen, nice shot, too.  The trees in the back ground is a nice touch.  What were they lit with?


----------



## Big Bully

tharmsen said:


> Eldrich, that's a very cool pic, I like it a lot.




What a beautiful neighborhood. And the lighting in the picture is fantastic. It almost looks like a Christmas card. Great job.


TwoRails said:


> Big Bully, I've seen a lot of drawing-with-light photos but those are the first I will call outstanding!  Very nice!!  The first one is like a light plant and the second is very soothing.
> 
> Eldrich, nice shot!  Like a piano in the snow with shadows.
> 
> tharmsen, nice shot, too.  The trees in the back ground is a nice touch.  What were they lit with?



Thank you so much TwoRails! I really appreciate your compliments.


----------



## inTempus

TwoRails said:


> tharmsen, nice shot, too.  The trees in the back ground is a nice touch.  What were they lit with?


I live about a block from our local high school.  They have a huge (like almost NFLish) football stadium.  They were practicing last night so the lights on the stadium were on and giving off a great air-glow.  The trees are obviously covered in thick ice so it gave that effect which caught my attention.  

Here's another one I took closer to the school from inside the condo complex.


----------



## inTempus

Eldrich said:


> Your pic is interesting tharmsen, is there an ice rink lighting the trees in back? or maybe an alien landing on the other side of the house...


I thought maybe it was an alien ship... but then I realized it's football season.


----------



## inTempus

Big Bully said:


> What a beautiful neighborhood. And the lighting in the picture is fantastic. It almost looks like a Christmas card. Great job.


Thanks!


----------



## inTempus

So Big Bully, what was the light source in your pics?  Very cool I might add.


----------



## inTempus

Tworails, 

What time of day was your pic shot?  It looks like dusk perhaps but the detail on the dandelion is amazing.


----------



## Big Bully

tharmsen said:


> So Big Bully, what was the light source in your pics?  Very cool I might add.




My kids were playing around with glow sticks. So I got them to make cool designs in the air while I was taking pictures of them. I had my shutter speed slowed down to 2 seconds.


----------



## Hobbes

Ok, this photo isn't really new course I took it more than two months before the creation of this thread so I hope you guys won't mind. I will be getting a new body soon so I will be posting new photos only in the near future


----------



## samquine

I hope this picture is alright.


----------



## Hobbes

samquine said:


> I hope this picture is alright.



 I just love black cats! but too bad it wasn't looking at you when you took this shot and I know it can be pain in the butt to take a photo of a black cat sometimes I mean usually all you see is black fur but I think it's what makes them so interesting and fun to take pics of.


----------



## tron

foggy last night


----------



## TwoRails

Nice shot, tron.  It's hard to get a thru-the-window shot, but that's a good one.


----------



## tron

thanks man!  some people might not like the asymmetry of the window but i wanted to do somethign different since the tree is on the right side of theframe


----------



## brucelee82

Will this work?


----------



## RauschPhotography




----------



## sarallyn




----------



## Big Bully

Hobbes said:


> Ok, this photo isn't really new course I took it more than two months before the creation of this thread so I hope you guys won't mind. I will be getting a new body soon so I will be posting new photos only in the near future


Great shot. I love the clouds and the shadows. What city is that?


samquine said:


> I hope this picture is alright.


Hey black cat with white walls in the background. Works for me. I never would have thought about photographing a black animal. Great job.



tron said:


> foggy last night


Oh tron! What a fantastic shot. I love the a-symmetry, and the coloring of the shot.


brucelee82 said:


> Will this work?


Oh ya, I don't see why not. Great job!


RauschPhotography said:


>


What a beautiful barn. I love what you have done with this shot. Great choice to make it black and white.


sarallyn said:


>



Interesting. Is that a light bulb in a candlestick holder?


----------



## TwoRails

Some good shots above!  And I 'ditto' Big Bully's comments.  Quite eclectic.


----------



## Hobbes

Big Bully said:


> Great shot. I love the clouds and the shadows. What city is that?




Thanks! I'm glad you like it. It was shot in downtown Stockholm, Sweden  It's a very beautiful city during the summer and any of you guys who plan to visit Europe in the future should pay it a visit as well.


----------



## tron

big bully is officially my favorite tpf member


----------



## tron

heres a rare appearance in my city lately, blue skies and the sun yo


----------



## sarallyn

nah, it's just a lightbulb holder.


----------



## Big Bully

tron said:


> big bully is officially my favorite tpf member



Oh ya?! How come?


tron said:


> heres a rare appearance in my city lately, blue skies and the sun yo



Oh wow! Those clouds.. WOW! I am totally speechless, and that doesn't happen often!


----------



## tron

Big Bully said:


> Oh ya?! How come?
> 
> 
> Oh wow! Those clouds.. WOW! I am totally speechless, and that doesn't happen often!



because you give thoughtful, insightful comments and do it in a way that warms me emotionally 

idk youre just pleasant to post with :thumbup:

thank you tons for the kind words again


----------



## Black_Noise

not the best one ever, but I just sent that in to the december challange


----------



## Jantarek




----------



## RauschPhotography




----------



## Saddlebreds4me

There are some GREAT light and dark shots here!  I love these assignments!


----------



## Saddlebreds4me

tron said:


> foggy last night



What an amazing shot!  Wonderful job!!


----------



## Staile

I have two submissions because I couldn't decide which is best.


----------



## MattXT

Really pleased with the way this one turned out.


----------



## xtort-

RauschPhotography

Very very nice, and falls into the theme well


----------



## inTempus

RauschPhotography said:


>



I love the barrel of the AK being just visible over his shoulder.  :mrgreen:


----------



## inTempus

From Chicago last night (New Years Eve).


----------



## Black_Noise




----------



## Downing




----------



## tron

hope this counts, the light from my ghetto diy softbox?


----------



## ShermaNation




----------



## Fishboy

Only joined yesterday:blushing:.






Cheers,


Fishboy


----------



## Big Bully

ShermaNation said:


>



Wow! Great shot! I love the silouettes of the buildings and the trees. Beautiful colors in the clouds. You are more than welcome to post anything you would like in the assignment threads. This area is a learning environment. 


Fishboy said:


> Only joined yesterday:blushing:.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> 
> Fishboy


Welcome to the forum and the assignment threads. Great shot! Love it!!


----------



## Hobbes

tharmsen said:


> From Chicago last night (New Years Eve).



wow the first shot looks amazing! It's too bad that there aren't any skyscrapers in the city where I used to live.


----------



## JoeDif




----------



## JoeDif

Here is another from a recent Disney trip


----------



## UtahsRebel

I keep trying to figure out how to do a decent moon shot. Haven't gotten there yet but I'll keep trying.


----------



## RauschPhotography

xtort- said:


> RauschPhotography
> 
> Very very nice, and falls into the theme well



I posted two pictures, which one were you referring to?


----------



## TwoRails

UtahsRebel said:


> I keep trying to figure out how to do a decent moon shot. Haven't gotten there yet but I'll keep trying.


Check this thread  out.


----------



## johngpt

I don't believe I've posted this image anywhere previously.


----------



## Zed Twenty Ate

Just joined today...how about this?


----------



## johngpt

Only had my cell phone camera while in Dallas.


----------



## Big Bully

johngpt said:


> I don't believe I've posted this image anywhere previously.


John, What cool shots. I really like this one though. Was this taken through a slide?



Zed Twenty Ate said:


> Just joined today...how about this?


Really nice. I like it. Welcome to the forum and to the assignment threads!


----------



## Jantarek




----------



## johngpt

Big Bully said:


> John, What cool shots. I really like this one though. Was this taken through a slide?


Yep. There's a kids' play area across the street. It's wonderfully situated, causing all the teams using the park to go further south in the park, and away from our house!     :lmao:


----------



## Dionysus




----------



## inTempus




----------



## kyle9128

still working on how to take the best picture of one of these


----------



## TwoRails

kyle9128 said:


> still working on how to take the best picture of one of these


Is that one of those Tesla generators?


----------



## TwoRails

Here's one from this morning:






.


----------



## Black_Noise

one more....


----------



## EhJsNe

more light than dark, but its got some dark shadows...

http://fc08.deviantart.com/fs38/f/2009/002/e/d/Icicle_by_listoman.jpg

a link, I havent a clue how to post pictures....


----------



## TwoRails

Wicked icicle, EhJsNe.  See if this this helps on posting pics.


----------



## ShermaNation

TwoRails said:


> Here's one from this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


 
This an HDR photo?


----------



## TwoRails

ShermaNation said:


> This an HDR photo?


Nope.  Other than cloning out a sign that was sticking up in the frame, it's straight out of the camera (other than cropping for the post, of course).


----------



## ShermaNation

^^^ Thats awesome, crazy colors!

Here's one of mine that is HDR.  I actually was questioned about being a terrorist for taking this photo, just goes to prove how threatning a DSLR can look.


----------



## tron

im not sure if this fits better in the abstract thread or this one, but i guess ill just post it here!


----------



## johngpt

ShermaNation said:


> ^^^ Thats awesome, crazy colors!
> 
> Here's one of mine that is HDR.  I actually was questioned about being a terrorist for taking this photo, just goes to prove how threatning a DSLR can look.


You're a color theory terrorist, dude!  :lmao:


----------



## johngpt

From today's snow.


----------



## brightspark

what do you think...?


----------



## tron

i think its a nice shot, just needa a bit of a rotation and crop on the left to to even things out.  awesome shotnonetheless


----------



## brightspark

yeah... i actually did mean to post the corrected one but got them mixed up... thanks anyway, i like feedback!


----------



## SlimPaul

Those aren't the best. I'll post better shots later


----------



## Hobbes

Here are a few of the pics I shot yesterday with my second eos 40D


----------



## MattXT

At least I tried. Its nice and blurry...


----------



## Big Bully

I am simply amazed everyone! You are doing a great job!!


----------



## inTempus

Here's one I salvaged from New Years Eve.






It's a shot of the Chicago L train running past my buddies condo in the city.


----------



## Big Bully

Tharmsen That is a fantastic shot! Great timing!


----------



## hollyaletha




----------



## JoeDif

up close door blinds


----------



## johngpt

JoeDif said:


> up close door blinds


Joe, great minds think alike?   

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/1343064-post1.html


I really like your version.


----------



## JoeDif

johngpt said:


> Joe, great minds think alike?
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/1343064-post1.html
> 
> 
> I really like your version.




From one great mind to another, thanks John

I really like to diagonal lines in your version.  I was going for that composition but didn't turn the camera far enough


----------



## TwoRails

Haven't been around much, but there are some really nice shots going on here!


----------



## SlimPaul

Dedicated to TPF :mrgreen:


----------



## tannaleigh

This was with a sony cybershot point and shoot... please disregard the timestamp..lol...
Terrible I know... but it works no?


----------



## jands

New to this photography thing... don't know how good these are but I like them!


----------



## Artograph

Here's mine, what do you think??

:O)


----------



## jglovac

This is one i took of my girlfriend a little while back. But i think it's quite appropriate for this thread.


----------



## curly

I've posted this before, but it fits with the theme. Taken not long before the sun went down below the horizon in quaint Port Lucaya, Grand Bahamas Island.. and if I recall correctly, right before one of their brief summer showers.

EDIT: Just read the rules for the Assignment Forum...oops


----------



## jands

jglovac said:


> This is one i took of my girlfriend a little while back. But i think it's quite appropriate for this thread.



jglovac,

Great photo, I like it a lot.  If you don't mind me asking, what settings did you use?  I couldn't extract any exif data.  Thanks.


----------



## 4thirds_dude

This will be my first post on this forum, so let's see how it goes. 

I have two for "light/darkness" -- really, it automatically makes me think of B/W but I have a color sample too.


----------



## JoeDif




----------



## Hobbes

It's kinda funny how cats often sit by the window and look outside even when they don't really want to go out.


----------



## pborgbarthet

My first entry in this assignment forum. Self portrait...


----------



## TwoRails

Lots of nice shots being posted, and yet another has been added  - very nicely exposed.


----------



## johngpt

pborgbarthet said:


> My first entry in this assignment forum. Self portrait...


very nice


----------



## Big Bully

Wow we have some great shots on this thread. Great job everyone! 
And to those of you who are new. Welcome to the forum and to the assignment threads!


----------



## bdavis

My submission:


----------



## pborgbarthet

Thanks for comments. How so I post images so that they occupy the space of the post and not a small thumbnail?


----------



## Hobbes

pborgbarthet said:


> Thanks for comments. How so I post images so that they occupy the space of the post and not a small thumbnail?




use the "Insert image" function and paste the shortcut to your image in it and it will post your picture in its full size.


----------



## TwoRails

pborgbarthet said:


> Thanks for comments. How so I post images so that they occupy the space of the post and not a small thumbnail?


This may help:

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...hotos-flickr-photobucket-pictorial-guide.html


----------



## jands




----------



## aprilcain




----------



## Big Bully

Wow, I am impressed. Great job everyone!
To all those that are new that I haven't welcomed yet, and even if I have... Welcome to the forum and to the assignment threads! It's great to have you!


----------



## aprilcain




----------



## illanikz




----------



## Varga




----------



## Seefutlung




----------



## Big Bully

Nicely done! I like them everyone..

Varga, welcome to the forum and to the assignment threads!


----------



## NucleaRR

I took this awhile back. It was right around the time I got my remote shutter release so I had to try it out on something. This photo is where my signature comes from. C & C is welcome.


----------



## Hobbes

NucleaRR said:


> I took this awhile back. It was right around the time I got my remote shutter release so I had to try it out on something. This photo is where my signature comes from. C & C is welcome.



It looks great! I love post-sunset shots like this very beautiful but I personally would want to see more of the reflection in the water maybe you could have used a shorter focal length. It's still a great shot though


----------



## crazycreature11

well seems you guys have made your mark with such good pictures ...  i love them all !


----------



## yogibear

Hope this isnt too big ><


----------



## yogibear

This photo is really too dark on one side to be a proper exposure, but for some reason it creatively snags me.  Its my mothers dog and it captures the innocence and an almost spiritual ghost like sense to the animal.   Given the fact that the dark and light help contribute to this feel, i thought it worthy of sharing here in this assignment.


----------



## Seefutlung




----------



## NucleaRR

Hobbes said:


> It looks great! I love post-sunset shots like this very beautiful but I personally would want to see more of the reflection in the water maybe you could have used a shorter focal length. It's still a great shot though



Thanks for the comments. It will help me learn in the long run. :thumbup:


----------



## samal

here is my submission:


----------



## Sadie

Here's one I took about 3 weeks ago. 
We were having lots of storms and it was kind of clearing up near sunset.
Any C&C?


----------



## Sadie

Samal, I really like the color in yours! Good job!


----------



## JoeDif




----------



## UtahsRebel

My recent attempt at catching the light of the moon in the dark of the night.


----------



## CyclonePWR

Well here is my attempt, this is my first time posting in any assignment. What do u think?


----------



## inTempus




----------



## johngpt

Tim, that's absolutely stunning.


----------



## cmerritt627

Big Bully said:


> My kids were playing around with glow sticks. So I got them to make cool designs in the air while I was taking pictures of them. I had my shutter speed slowed down to 2 seconds.



I saw a video made from long exposure and glow sticks. 

take a look
YouTube - PiKAPiKA THE MOVIE ï½GO! GO! PiKAPiKA!!ï½


----------



## inTempus

johngpt said:


> Tim, that's absolutely stunning.


Thank you. 

I think this might be my shot of the year...   I really like it.  I'm glad it came early in the year so now I have something to strive to beat.  hehe.


----------



## Daki_One

i hope this works out.


----------



## johngpt

Daki_One said:


> i hope this works out.



Light is the wall. Dark are the smudges now upon it.



Just kidding. Nicely done. Both photographically and gymnastically!


:mrgreen:


----------



## JoeDif




----------



## johngpt




----------



## Plankton

Some Long exposure/lights Photo's from me. The first one is a street light and florescent lights on a local shop, the second one is a street lamp.











cheers


----------



## icassell




----------



## Seefutlung




----------



## johngpt

Seefutlung said:


>



Okay, my socks are knocked off...


----------



## Big Bully

Wow everyone! Fantastic, absolutely fantastic!!!


----------



## Seefutlung

johngpt said:


> Seefutlung said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, my socks are knocked off...
Click to expand...

 
LOL ... thanks John.

Gary


----------



## javier

What a cool thread


----------



## javier




----------



## javier




----------



## johngpt

Javier, as always, great stuff.

From monday, outside work.


----------



## JoeDif

Seefutlung said:


>




Sweet!!!  :thumbup:


----------



## JoeDif

Woodshed at dusk


----------



## javier

Thank you John


----------



## Dionysus




----------



## Seefutlung




----------



## Lazy Photographer

I'm pretty new at this (and to the forum) and all I've got is a small point & shoot camera. Here's about the best it can do with low light. I took this photo only an hour ago or so. It's a candlelit table on my friend's back deck.


----------



## eduboy

Would this be alright?


----------



## johngpt

eduboy, your image reminds of those I'd take of my sons' action figures when they were small. 

Except yours is much better!


----------



## eduboy

Thanks much john  humbled...


----------



## JoeDif

Taken yesterday at Citizens Bank Park


----------



## javier

JoeDif said:


> Taken yesterday at Citizens Bank Park



Very nice, very nice indeed!


----------



## johngpt

Lazy Photographer said:


> I'm pretty new at this (and to the forum) and all I've got is a small point & shoot camera. Here's about the best it can do with low light. I took this photo only an hour ago or so. It's a candlelit table on my friend's back deck.


Good eye. Bags of atmosphere.


----------



## johngpt

Can't recall if this was posted elsewhere. Ah, the joys of getting older.


----------



## eduboy




----------



## javier

eduboy said:


>



Classically very good!


----------



## johngpt

eduboy said:


>


LOL, well done!


----------



## Plankton

Great shot eduboy, the flower shots I posted in the Flowers/Floral thread also fit this theme to avoid reposts:

Pistil Duel:







-Javin


----------



## johngpt

Javin, all I can say is:

pistils, at 30mm.


----------



## Plankton

Your a punny punny guy.


----------



## csprau

How is this?


----------



## eduboy

Thanks plankton


----------



## johngpt




----------



## Crazydad




----------



## Pugs

johngpt said:


> Seefutlung said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, my socks are knocked off...
Click to expand...

 
Yeah... What John said...

Sheesh!


----------



## Pugs

johngpt said:


>


 
Phenomenal!  I'd buy a print and hang it on my wall, John!

Uh... what is it...?


----------



## Pugs

JoeDif said:


> Taken yesterday at Citizens Bank Park


 
YUM!  Quite nice!


----------



## Pugs

Crazydad said:


>


 
Love this composition!


----------



## johngpt

Pugs said:


> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phenomenal!  I'd buy a print and hang it on my wall, John!
> 
> Uh... what is it...?
Click to expand...

Daniel!!!

Thank you.

Good to see you're posting!

This is the interior of a huge urban work in Costa Mesa, CA. It's out in the square of the performing arts center along Avenue of the Arts where our friend Dan lives.

This is the exterior:







Hope you've been well.


----------



## Bravotwofive

You guys sure give me a goal to work towards. Great photos.

NightTree


----------



## johngpt

Nice shot Bravotwofive.


----------



## johngpt




----------



## Plankton

Nice one john, loving the moon in there.

Heres one from me:








-Javin


----------



## Pugs

Well,

     I haven't posted a pic here in quite a while...  Here's my entry for Light and Darkness.


----------



## johngpt

Pugs, good to see you're posting again. Went to your blog and signed up to comment. When I get the return email, I'll post some comments. I think it was Kathy's blog that had stuff with which I totally agreed.

Meanwhile, here's one:


----------



## Pugs

johngpt said:


> Daniel!!!
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Good to see you're posting!
> 
> This is the interior of a huge urban work in Costa Mesa, CA. It's out in the square of the performing arts center along Avenue of the Arts where our friend Dan lives.
> 
> This is the exterior:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you've been well.


 
Very cool, John!

I'm gonna be in San Diego come September so maybe I'll run up the coast and check it out!



johngpt said:


> Pugs, good to see you're posting again. Went to your blog and signed up to comment. When I get the return email, I'll post some comments. I think it was Kathy's blog that had stuff with which I totally agreed.
> 
> Meanwhile, here's one:


 
Well, SNAP!

I like this one, too! B&W... abstract shape... interesting lines and curves and textures... it's pretty much totally my thing!

Your account should be good to go on my blog so fire away when ready... Kathy's last blog entry was an interesting one. I'm part of the group that she asserts can learn from the group of which she is a part. I've been meaning to comment on her blog for a while now, but haven't found time for it yet, let alone post a recent blog entry of my own... just like I haven't found much time to hang out here.

I'm a consultant/contractor and I'm currently on the bench so I've got a little more time at the moment. I really miss being part of the TPF community and am going to try to make a point of swinging by more often!


----------



## javier

Pugs said:


> Well,
> 
> I haven't posted a pic here in quite a while...  Here's my entry for Light and Darkness.



This is flat plain ole great photography....period!!! Awesome capture..


----------



## Plankton

I just took these with a pinhole lense fit the theme so littarily I had to post them up. There lights in darkness.











-Javin


----------



## Pugs

javier said:


> Pugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well,
> 
> I haven't posted a pic here in quite a while... Here's my entry for Light and Darkness.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is flat plain ole great photography....period!!! Awesome capture..
Click to expand...

 
Wow...

Thank you! That does my ego a healthy dose of good!


----------



## johngpt

Javin...  pinhole?  

This must be the missing shade from yours!


----------



## Plankton

Ha-ha cheers 

Speaking of which, where is that shade anyway? *wanders off*


----------



## johngpt




----------



## Plankton

Theres one great thing about shooting before dawn, no tourists. I was able to take my time and setup my shots as I liked. EDIT: This was done outside, next I want do a setup in my house to replicate this kind of lighting.






-Javin


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Shot this about an hour ago.  Some crazy thunderheads and lightning.  A little too close for comfort though.


----------



## javier

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> Shot this about an hour ago.  Some crazy thunderheads and lightning.  A little too close for comfort though.


Very nice, very nice indeed!


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

javier said:


> Arkanjel Imaging said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shot this about an hour ago. Some crazy thunderheads and lightning. A little too close for comfort though.
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice, very nice indeed!
Click to expand...

 

Thanks.  Im just gald to have finally got some lightning on film (or sensor, whatever :er  I would have like to shot more but it was way too hairy staanding out there with that tripod.


----------



## Cely




----------



## johngpt

Cely said:


>



Nice silhouette Caleb. I really like the diagonals and that you caught the person looking up at the sky. Can even see he's wearing a cap.


----------



## johngpt




----------



## cfusionpm




----------



## Cely

Thanks John, and as always, your pictures are nothing less than amazing.

@cfusion, or Matt I believe, thats a great looking shot.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

fusion, that pic is sweet.  I think a light down on the floorboards would add some pop too.


----------



## error99

it's my first photo posted here...hope this count


----------



## johngpt




----------



## choudhrysaab




----------



## javier

johngpt said:


>



John, I really like the color version much better. 
though I appreciate the try.


----------



## johngpt

choudhrysaab said:


>


Great detail. Is that Orion's belt I see in the sky?


----------



## javier

A few light and dark


----------



## choudhrysaab

johngpt said:


> Great detail. Is that Orion's belt I see in the sky?


you know i ever even noticed ... damn!!!

good eye


----------



## johngpt

Why are my photos always such...



:lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## javier

johngpt said:


> Why are my photos always such...
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:



This one is brilliant in every way!


----------



## manaheim

omg that's nasty... lol


----------



## johngpt

javier said:


> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are my photos always such...
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is brilliant in every way!
Click to expand...







manaheim said:


> omg that's nasty... lol


----------



## manaheim

The frightening thing is...

1. Excellent use of the rule of thirds.
2. The "sh^t string" beautifully leads your to the shadow, which leads your eye into the frame.
3. The angle and the lines of the concrete are wonderful.
4. Perfectly exposed and very sharp.

Really just a phenomenal picture of sh%t.


----------



## johngpt

manaheim said:


> The frightening thing is...
> 
> 1. Excellent use of the rule of thirds.
> 2. The "sh^t string" beautifully leads your to the shadow, which leads your eye into the frame.
> 3. The angle and the lines of the concrete are wonderful.
> 4. Perfectly exposed and very sharp.
> 
> Really just a phenomenal picture of sh%t.


Thanks Chris, knew you'd appreciate this one!


----------



## manaheim

Aaaaaaaaaaaanyway, I have one to share.


----------



## johngpt

manaheim said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaanyway, I have one to share.



Now this is beautiful!

(no sh%t!)


----------



## javier

manaheim said:


> The frightening thing is...
> 
> 1. Excellent use of the rule of thirds.
> 2. The "sh^t string" beautifully leads your to the shadow, which leads your eye into the frame.
> 3. The angle and the lines of the concrete are wonderful.
> 4. Perfectly exposed and very sharp.
> 
> Really just a phenomenal picture of sh%t.


Exactly!


----------



## johngpt

javier said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> 
> The frightening thing is...
> 
> 1. Excellent use of the rule of thirds.
> 2. The "sh^t string" beautifully leads your to the shadow, which leads your eye into the frame.
> 3. The angle and the lines of the concrete are wonderful.
> 4. Perfectly exposed and very sharp.
> 
> Really just a phenomenal picture of sh%t.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly!
Click to expand...


----------



## manaheim

johngpt said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaaaaaaaaaanyway, I have one to share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this is beautiful!
> 
> (no sh%t!)
Click to expand...

 
 thanks.


----------



## johngpt

Posted at another theme too, but forgot. Ah, too few little gray cells...


----------



## samal

sunrise on Lake Michigan


----------



## choudhrysaab

for now you can make your way to http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-shop-talk/173470-your-preference.html and help the cause =)


----------



## johngpt

samal said:


> sunrise on Lake Michigan


Samal, the bend in that rod! The sun peeking over the horizon! Too much for mere words to express! Thank you for posting this!


----------



## javier

Light and dark


----------



## Yasa

Manaheim, Samal - both of those shots are amazing!


----------



## johngpt




----------



## Yasa

Your photos are always so sharp, John!  I really enjoy them!


----------



## johngpt

Yasa said:


> Your photos are always so sharp, John!  I really enjoy them!


Thanks Yasa. Combination of superb equipment, RAW conversions to eliminate noise, then layers of high pass sharpening, at varying opacities. Taking time to get focus as spot on as possible makes it easier. No amount of post processing can make up for something not close to optimally focused.


----------



## Yasa

johngpt said:


> Yasa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your photos are always so sharp, John!  I really enjoy them!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Yasa. Combination of superb equipment, RAW conversions to eliminate noise, then layers of high pass sharpening, at varying opacities. Taking time to get focus as spot on as possible makes it easier. No amount of post processing can make up for something not close to optimally focused.
Click to expand...


You'll have to teach me your PP methods one day, haha


----------



## JoeDif

Taken last night at our local community center


----------



## Cely

I took it the other day, but I am just now uploading it to my computer.
Self portrait, using the theme.


----------



## johngpt

Nice one. Very dramatic and moody. I like how your head is still discernible from the dark background along the left side of your head (photo right). Very subtle, very nice.


----------



## johngpt




----------



## Laura Gommans




----------



## javier

Laura Gommans said:


>



Not sure if it fits the spirit of the thread, but the photo is Fantastic!


----------



## johngpt

Good to see new ideas here in the themed threads.


----------



## Cely

Another self-portait


----------



## johngpt

Cely, very nice!


----------



## johngpt

Of course, this could be _lamp_ and dark...


----------



## Plankton

NNEEDZ MOAR ACTIVITEEZ!!1

Heres one from a vacation I took in seattle:


----------



## johngpt




----------



## vandy1821

From the Little Sable Lighthouse Mears Mi


----------



## johngpt

vandy1821 said:


> From the Little Sable Lighthouse Mears Mi


This one's nice on several levels. As an image, it's great, and then it's also a photo of a light!


----------



## johngpt




----------



## chemqueen




----------



## sheltiefan




----------



## Jantarek

OK HERE IS SOME FROM ME 
from yesterdays ride, this is old barn in Falls Village CT,


----------



## javier




----------



## vandy1821

Thanks Johngpt :thumbsup:


----------



## johngpt




----------



## Hobbes




----------



## icassell

I don't think I posted this one yet


----------



## johngpt

Ian, even if you had, it's worth seeing again!


----------



## icassell




----------



## johngpt

Ian, that's amazingly dramatic. Please tell me you used a tripod, and that this isn't hand-held!


----------



## icassell

johngpt said:


> Ian, that's amazingly dramatic. Please tell me you used a tripod, and that this isn't hand-held!



Thanks. This one is way underexposed and very noisy. I thought this one was a throw-away when I first opened it up.  I played a bit with Noiseware, though, and think I've recovered alot.

Sorry ... I didn't bring a pod with me to Italy ... handheld 

Canon 30D ... Tamron 17-50mm f/2.8 @ 29mm ... ISO 3200 ... f/2.8 @ 1/250sec


----------



## johngpt

Maybe you should have been a surgeon with steady hands like this.


----------



## johngpt




----------



## icassell

Wow, John, that's very Zen ....very calming ... 

I like the way you lit them.


----------



## icassell

Here's another at ISO 3200 hand-held


----------



## icassell

This one was only ISO 1000


----------



## johngpt

Gorgeous stuff.


----------



## icassell

Canon 30D Tamron 17-50mm f/2.8 @ 22mm ISO 3200 f/2.8@ 1/125sec hand-held


----------



## johngpt

Haha, I like that light in the dark!

Here's an odd one:


----------



## icassell

I like that one. Is that Mt. Rushmore's hands?


----------



## v-dubber

my ceiling fan


----------



## johngpt

v-dubber, we're fans now too!


----------



## johngpt

This next one is a favourite of mine. I've looked back and can't see that I've posted it here.


----------



## xintax

No improper innuendos, I swear... It just popped out while the guy was whirling those balls of fire... AGAIN! NO INNUENDOS! 







I took this while I was dizzy and half asleep on the passenger seat of a friend's car:






Last! This is taken with the help of a friend and a very obsolete flashlight phone while having a drinking session.


----------



## johngpt

xintax, nice light paintings!

And did you know that an innuendo is an Italian suppository?


----------



## xintax

johngpt said:


> xintax, nice light paintings!
> 
> And did you know that an innuendo is an Italian suppository?



Really? Hahahaha!!! Sorry about that... heehee... Thanks! )


----------



## Dcrymes84




----------



## Future

Loving all the pictures.


----------



## johngpt

Future said:


> Loving all the pictures.


That curve of the body is so sweet! Great stuff!


----------



## johngpt




----------



## Future

johngpt said:


>


 
A love this shot. Reminds me of running just before sunrise. 
You should try the shot without the right shoe's nose in the shadows, give off the full affect of the highlight on both shoes. 



And thank you Johngpt!


----------



## Future

Dcrymes84 said:


> Try letting more light into the shot by lowering your aperture. Good concept, just could use some tweeks  Keep it up.


----------



## johngpt




----------



## jnm




----------



## johngpt

Dang, jnm, that's awesome!


----------



## jnm

thank you!  only found it because i looked up, otherwise would've walked right past it.


----------



## johngpt

Speaking of looking up and finding light and dark...


----------



## javier

Some ISO6400 images with Pentax K20D


----------



## johngpt

Nice images Javier. That K20D seems pretty cool at high ISO.


----------



## johngpt




----------



## javier

johngpt said:


> Nice images Javier. That K20D seems pretty cool at high ISO.



Thanks John.
I also have a K-7 and a Nikon D700, but have not taken them out at night yet. Will do this weekend.


----------



## johngpt

javier said:


> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice images Javier. That K20D seems pretty cool at high ISO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks John.
> I also have a K-7 and a Nikon D700, but have not taken them out at night yet. Will do this weekend.
Click to expand...

The D700 has awe inspiring low light capability! Quite a few of my flickr friends are using it. Such amazingly low noise levels at high ISO.


----------



## johngpt




----------



## v-dubber

johngpt said:


> v-dubber, we're fans now too!


 thanks man:]


----------



## Hobbes




----------



## Hobbes




----------



## javier




----------



## johngpt




----------



## johngpt




----------



## Daki_One




----------



## johngpt

Daki_One said:


>


I remember seeing this at your flickr. Great_one, Daki_One!


----------



## icassell




----------



## johngpt

icassell said:


>


Dang Ian, that's nice!


----------



## johngpt




----------



## icassell




----------



## johngpt




----------



## xmaxonx

Not my best, but oh well !


----------



## javier




----------



## johngpt




----------



## SlimPaul

Along The Empty Path
Chicago beach


----------



## johngpt

SlimPaul said:


> Along The Empty Path
> Chicago beach


Marvelous catch of that horizon, getting the fence lines spot on to it. I'm guessing that it's the moon you caught in upper right, looking so small due to the wide angle lens. It, with the red light on the tower make a really pleasing composition.


----------



## johngpt




----------



## Pugs

Haven't been here in a while. This is from Thursday night. 






And this is from a trip out to San Diego for a buddy's wedding and my ten-year anniversary in September.


----------



## johngpt

Pugs said:


>


Daniel! Absolutely brilliant!


----------



## johngpt

Shot with this thread in mind, last month.


----------



## Pugs

johngpt said:


> Daniel! Absolutely brilliant!


 
John, thank you!  



johngpt said:


> Shot with this thread in mind, last month.


 
And this shot, I love compositionally.  I love how the dividing line of the road is light leading towards the light.  The intentional high contrast really suits the theme of this thread!


----------



## johngpt

Thanks. I thought I was going to lose the light and comp while running around trying to get that stripe in a highlighted splotch! You would have laughed at my antics and those of the folks on the bike path trying to help and stay out of frame!


----------



## Pugs

Working through old photos and found this.


----------



## icassell




----------



## johngpt

You guys be jammin' now!!!!

:thumbup:


----------



## johngpt




----------



## tomblacklock

yeaaa took this the other week


----------



## johngpt

:thumbup:


----------



## johngpt

Pilot light and dark. (hmm, sounds like wheel of fortune)


----------



## Pugs

From the Seattle trip for my sister's wedding in August.  This is the deck of the car ferry we took out to Orcas Island.  I know the challenge threads aren't really for C&C, but I'm always happy to receive feedback!


----------



## johngpt

Would have also been nice for the shadows thread. Sometimes it's a tough call deciding which one to post an image to. I like this one a lot Daniel. The elongated loops of shadow are cool, and there's just enough offset from midline to keep it interesting.

If you got some other shots of this, I'll bet you could carve a composition that'd fit nicely in the 'abstract' thread.


----------



## crimangel

birthday cake =D


----------



## johngpt




----------



## Pugs

Hm... there's a Shadows thread?!  Why have I not found such a beast?!

Thanks for the feedback, John.  I was thinking about the Abstract thread, but I wasn't quite sure what to do with this or the other several shots of the deck and netting that would be both abstract and interesting.  

And I love the detail in that leaf!


----------



## johngpt

Thanks Daniel. 

Hopefully this'll take you to the last page of the Shadows thread.


----------



## javier

johngpt said:


>



This is nice and fits the spirit of the thread!


----------



## tron




----------



## Plankton




----------



## Txjosh87

Looking at downtown Mineral Wells with the Grand Baker Hotel off in the distance


----------



## icassell

Sedona


----------



## johngpt

icassell said:


> Monument Valley



Dang that's nice!


----------



## johngpt




----------



## Pugs

Ian!

     That is lovely!  My god!


----------



## icassell

Thanks, Pugs


----------



## icassell

Oooooh...I blew it ... labelled it "Monument Valley", but it's Sedona .... OOOOOPS!


----------



## Pugs

So, this was this month's entry into my photo club's monthly photo challenge. The challenge this month was "Light on White". 

For this, I borrowed a friend's lamp with a frosted glass shade. I placed this in front of a white muslin backdrop behind which was a 2x3 foot softbox attached to 375W Calumet Travelite. The softbox was at 1/2 power and the "studio" (aka my living room) was as dark as I could make it. 

I just went through different shutter speeds and apertures trying to get detail in the lamp (and especially the frosted glass shade) but still blowing out the background completely. 

I'm posting two versions (and feedback on which is preferred, is welcome). 

The first is no post-processing other than a little cloning to remove wrinkles in the muslin.






The second has a little vignetting to give the impression that the lamp is casting light on backdrop (the backdrop was nearly completely blown out and didn't show any light from the lamp).


----------



## javier




----------



## johngpt

Pugs said:


>


I prefer the first version, that has the more pure white background. The vignette background just seems off-white/dirty, rather than adding to the composition. But of course, that could be just my monitor.


----------



## johngpt




----------



## Pugs

johngpt said:


> I prefer the first version, that has the more pure white background. The vignette background just seems off-white/dirty, rather than adding to the composition. But of course, that could be just my monitor.


 
No... I'm really starting to agree with your assessment on this, John.  My best friend (who is also a photographer) gave that same feedback earlier this evening and I'm really coming around to that line of thought...



johngpt said:


>


 
And, I really like this one for its simplicity, the repetition of the diamond shape in the windchime's paddle and its shadow.  I really like the inversion; the top has the paddle being light against the dark background and the bottom has the paddles shadow as dark against a light background.  VERY well executed.


----------



## johngpt

Thanks Daniel. It's the dao of my front doorway!


----------



## Plankton




----------



## johngpt




----------



## a.rodgers




----------



## johngpt

a.rodgers said:


>


Very nice shot!


----------



## johngpt

Been awhile since something's been posted here.


----------



## javier

Not sure if this counts or not.


----------



## johngpt

Don't see why not. Gorgeous light. Deep darks. Works for me.


----------



## filmshooter

Just one I grabbed cause I thought it fit. I know the focus is off a bit and there are fuzzies but it's a scan of a negative. Yes I still shoot 35mm lol


----------



## johngpt

Whole grain goodness filmshooter!


----------



## johngpt

From last Christmas.


----------



## filmshooter

johngpt said:


> Whole grain goodness filmshooter!



I love real film grain, especially on monochrome! =D I know I'm not a great photographer, but every once in a while, I shoot one that I actually like ;P


----------



## photocist

me lightpaint by photocist, on Flickr

So it is due whenever, does that mean I can submit more? what is the advantage of posting a photo here rather than any of the forums specifically for the type of shot? just wondering a couple things


----------



## johngpt

photocist said:


> me lightpaint by photocist, on Flickr
> 
> So it is due whenever, does that mean I can submit more? what is the advantage of posting a photo here rather than any of the forums specifically for the type of shot? just wondering a couple things


Wonderful work photocist. 

And many of these challenges have been going on for some time. I don't know about advantage/disadvantage. The reason I like to post at these challenges and themes is that unlike the galleries, they're not for critiquing. They're just for enjoyment. I don't have to respond to comments, just post an image that corresponds to the thread. If I like a particular image, I'll say so. But just because I don't comment, doesn't mean I don't like one!


----------



## johngpt




----------



## photocist

johngpt said:


> photocist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me lightpaint by photocist, on Flickr
> 
> So it is due whenever, does that mean I can submit more? what is the advantage of posting a photo here rather than any of the forums specifically for the type of shot? just wondering a couple things
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful work photocist.
> 
> And many of these challenges have been going on for some time. I don't know about advantage/disadvantage. The reason I like to post at these challenges and themes is that unlike the galleries, they're not for critiquing. They're just for enjoyment. I don't have to respond to comments, just post an image that corresponds to the thread. If I like a particular image, I'll say so. But just because I don't comment, doesn't mean I don't like one!
Click to expand...

Thanks dawg. It just seems weird to have an "ongoing contest." Seems to be a bit of an oxymoron. Thanks for clearing that up though


----------



## johngpt

LOL, the assignments aren't contests. No judging. Just an excuse to follow an idea. Looking forward to seeing more of yours.


----------



## starcluster

johngpt said:


>



your composition here is great! maybe it would be better to see more shadows of the flower..




photocist said:


> me lightpaint by photocist, on Flickr


Sure light and Dark HERE seems like they are in some kinda of fight between them, you dont want to miss with it :3
Nice idea...
__________________________
i think this image would go for the assignment!




lights are ON! by starcluster100, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

starcluster said:


> your composition here is great! maybe it would be better to see more shadows of the flower..


LOL, I ran out of room behind me due to the wall!


----------



## javier




----------



## johngpt

Excellent shot Javier.

I wonder what happened to the post from Inghrngti? My email says there was one from him/her just before yours. I suppose he/she deleted it?


----------



## johngpt




----------



## javier

johngpt said:


> Excellent shot Javier.
> 
> I wonder what happened to the post from Inghrngti? My email says there was one from him/her just before yours. I suppose he/she deleted it?



Thanks John. I too wondered what happened to the missing post.


----------



## phiya




----------



## kundalini

Hmmmm, seems I've missed this thread so far.  Here's a couple of previously posted.  Hope they fit the assignment.


----------



## johngpt

kundalini, we reach enlightenment through you dude. Killer shots. 


Seeing your avatar, I feel obliged to warn ya, about dat Ignatz mouse. He got hisself anudda brick...


----------



## zandman

haven't been here for like pffff 2ish yrs.
well i'm back. =]




mom!!! milk and cookies are gone! by zandbox, on Flickr


----------



## medic24




----------



## Dominantly

Just found this random shot I took a while back. One of those shots you take while sitting on your couch, playing with your camera.


----------



## kundalini

Pumpkin Carving


----------



## javier




----------



## Namibia

[


----------



## Namibia

/


----------



## Snakeguy101




----------



## Namibia

.


----------



## johngpt

Some really outstanding work here!


----------



## johngpt




----------



## white




----------



## johngpt

Oh that's nice!


----------



## johngpt

I'd received an email about a post here and at the Reflections thread. I suspect our vigilant moderator has removed it as it was a spammer. So, I figured _I'd_ post something.


----------



## javier

beautiful john!


----------



## johngpt

Thanks!


----------



## arvardz

just a tree, not sure if i like it or not yet but i was just out shooting some night pictures an this is what i came out with


----------



## johngpt

Very dramatic!


----------



## nidessa




----------



## johngpt




----------



## johngpt

happy birthday nancy


----------



## johngpt

I guess I'll give this thread one more try.





spring tree 08Apr11



Maybe no one wants to add to it anymore.


----------



## javier

My Grand Daughter Mia


----------



## johngpt

What a cutie!
Javier, from your avatar photo, I'd never have suspected you're a grandad!


----------



## javier

johngpt said:


> What a cutie!
> Javier, from your avatar photo, I'd never have suspected you're a grandad!



Oh yes, Infact, I have two A grand son who is 4 and grand daughter who is 6 months. My eldest daughter is 25 and second oldest is 23. I myself am 47. I need to update my avatar. It is 3 years old already. 
Thanks John ! she is a cutie.


----------



## photomarr

Light & Dark | PhotoMarr


----------



## johngpt

PhotoMarr, that could even be titled "Lights" & Dark! Nice subtleties in the interior.


----------



## johngpt

into the sun 20May11




John


----------



## amandalee

This is BEAUTIFUL John! I hope to get my pictures this clear one day!


----------



## johngpt

amandalee said:


> This is BEAUTIFUL John! I hope to get my pictures this clear one day!



Well, thank ya ma'am!


----------



## jgooz

...just a cowboy in the sun


----------



## jgooz




----------



## johngpt

Killer shot jgooz!


----------



## cybernetic

Is this photo "light and darkness enough"?

for High Quality visit http://cybvin.tumblr.com/


----------



## johngpt

Very light and dark *cybernetic*!






wicker chair and deck in morning light


----------



## SethDuBois




----------



## johngpt

triangulated chair


----------



## johngpt

the grind





Let's see if we can bump this thread again. It's an oldie but goodie.


----------



## yerlem




----------



## johngpt

yerlem said:


> View attachment 11874



Yerlem, beautiful image!


----------



## yerlem

johngpt said:
			
		

> Yerlem, beautiful image!



Thanks!


----------



## ele89869




----------



## johngpt

Nice composition.


----------



## johngpt

contre-jour maury the moribund


----------



## ele89869

johngpt said:


> contre-jour maury the moribund


Nice!


----------



## afroAnt




----------

